# Seeking KONTAKT 5.0 to 5.0.3



## peterfalkner (Jan 2, 2015)

Hi all,
Happy New Year.
I'm a composer writing with the emphasis on PIANO.
I'm new to the "forum" way of communicating.

I have a small problemo:
I'm looking for a copy of the free KONTAKT Player 5.0 to 5.0.3 (for MAC)
As I am told by Native Instruments that these are the versions of KONTAKT that will work with my OS 10.6.8 system (see attachment). Bizarrely they haven't got a copy to give or to sell to me!

Apple MAC PRO on OS 10.6.8
with LOGIC PRO 9.1.8 in 32 bit
(wishing to use ALBION VOLUME II - LOEGRIA)

Can anyone PLEASE help?

Peter x


----------



## Mike Greene (Jan 2, 2015)

Kontakt 5.2 is a better version and will work with Snow Leopard (OS 10.6.8.) Go to the contact page of our website: http://realitone.com and send me your email address. I'll see if we might have an old link lying around . . .


----------



## Robym (Jan 3, 2015)

Just curious...

if you don't have kontakt player libraries you won't be able to use kontakt player..

if you have kontakt player libraries then you have already the earliest kontakt player that worked with your system at the time of your purchase...

if you buy a kontakt player library today, it won't probably work with an earlier kontakt player...(just bought Alicia's Keys and noticed they upgraded it to k5.4 and includes snapshots)


----------



## Mike Greene (Jan 3, 2015)

I wonder if most KPlayer libraries really do require Kontakt 5.4? You're definitely right that a lot do, but in my own case, we intentionally code our Realiox libraries in 5.2 so that users on Snow Leopard or Windows XP can still use them. Heck, I didn't even upgrade from Snow Leopard myself until just a few months ago. :mrgreen:


----------



## peterfalkner (Jan 3, 2015)

Dear Mike, and Robym,

Sounds like you, Mike, might have the solution to my problem... I've just written to you as directed!

THOUGH... (according to Native Instruments's Compatibility Chart) it should be between 5.0 and 5.0.3... to work with MAC OS 10.6.8. 
Is 5.2 too modern? 
Aaarrrgghhh!

I'm hoping to invest in ALBION VOLUME II - LOEGRIA. They at Spitfire Audio have alerted me to that fact that I have to download LOEGRIA onto a more modern APPLE MAC (10.8 etc - which my partner has) and then copy it from one computer to another! Hey Presto! and it SHOULD work in KONTAKT 5.0 to 5.0.3

Could it be quicker to hire a string section?

Yours Peter


----------



## Robym (Jan 4, 2015)

uhm,

from Spitfire Website, Loegria Page:

"THIS LIBRARY IS A FREE "KONTAKT PLAYER" LIBRARY AND REQUIRES NO FURTHER PURCHASES TO OPERATE TO ITS FULL POTENTIAL.

MAC:
For new customers, OS X 10.8 and above is required to run Kontakt 5. For legacy customers, OS X 10.7 and above is required to run either Kontakt 4 or Kontakt 5. Intel Core 2 Duo, 4GB RAM recommended."

it depends what kontakt player they include with the library, i do not own loegria, but as i said, i just bought 3 days ago NI Alicia's keys library which is pretty old (it was a kontakt 4 library i think) and i noticed now it includes Snapshots which is a new thing of Kontakt 5.4.

The fact you need to use a different computer to download it is probably due to their downloader software (not sure they use Continuata Conect still), but it could be the actual Kontakt player they associate with the library is not the most uptodate...


----------



## Tod (Jan 5, 2015)

Mike Greene @ Sat Jan 03 said:


> I wonder if most KPlayer libraries really do require Kontakt 5.4? You're definitely right that a lot do, but in my own case, we intentionally code our Realiox libraries in 5.2 so that users on Snow Leopard or Windows XP can still use them. Heck, I didn't even upgrade from Snow Leopard myself until just a few months ago. :mrgreen:



Yah, I'm working with friends that can't go above 5.2 but I'm also working with frieds that have 5.4.

I'm constantly switching the dll files around so I can use both as I need them.


----------

